# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 32 (114 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (28 Nov. 2010)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
All the pics in one zip





http://rapidshare.com/files/433674796/Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_32.zip


----------



## astrosfan (29 Nov. 2010)

:thx: für den "Mini"-Beitrag  :thumbup:


----------



## Momol (10 Apr. 2011)

Superschön, Danke


----------



## neman64 (10 Apr. 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## koftus89 (30 Sep. 2012)

danke schön. tolle fotos.


----------

